# Buying computer parts from Newegg.



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

Greetings,

Recently my power supply stopped working and i wanted to buy a new one. I was looking for Seasonic MII-12 Evo 520W as it has modular cables and all in black. The only problem is i can't find any retailer or any online site that sells the particular model.
So, if i buy the PSU from Newegg how will i deal with warranty and return, i mean what will the procedure since the product is being shipped from US through Newegg?


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't think Seasonic is offering international warranty. Better ask Indian sellers when it will be available and wait till then or buy the one which is available. If you're buying from US, obviously you will be paying more by paying shipping and customs. Those extra money can be used to get something better from India. Like M12II 620 EVO or RM550.


----------



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

nac said:


> I don't think Seasonic is offering international warranty. Better ask Indian sellers when it will be available and wait till then or buy the one which is available. If you're buying from US, obviously you will be paying more by paying shipping and customs. Those extra money can be used to get something better from India. Like M12II 620 EVO or RM550.


Corsair RM 550 isn't available and i i've checked the pricing. It is about the same, on top of that MII 12 620 is not available with any seller.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 6, 2017)

Don't want to hijack, but I am also interested in a good and modular PSU, would be great if you guys can mention prices along with the PSU names.
Thanks!


----------



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Don't want to hijack, but I am also interested in a good and modular PSU, would be great if you guys can mention prices along with the PSU names.
> Thanks!


What is your budget and what do you primarily use your system for?


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

That's bad. I thought AMD graphics are in high demand for miners, didn't know they are after modular too 
Send mail to online sellers and wait. They may arrange something in few days/weeks time.

Hey! It's available.
Seasonic M12II-620 EVO M12II Series 620W Modular Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification


----------



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

nac said:


> That's bad. I thought AMD graphics are in high demand for miners, didn't know they are after modular too
> Send mail to online sellers and wait. They may arrange something in few days/weeks time.
> 
> Hey! It's available.
> Seasonic M12II-620 EVO M12II Series 620W Modular Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification


Is this site legit? I'm sorry but i'm not aware of this particular site.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

titaniumshield said:


> Is this site legit? I'm sorry but i'm not aware of this particular site.


They are dealer/distributor for Seasonic. So yeah, it's legit.


----------



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

nac said:


> They are dealer/distributor for Seasonic. So yeah, it's legit.


Thanks a lot man!!!! Reply appreciate it!


----------



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

titaniumshield said:


> Thanks a lot man!!!! Reply appreciate it!


Thanks a lot man!!!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 6, 2017)

titaniumshield said:


> What is your budget and what do you primarily use your system for?



Gaming. I don't have a very high end system (specs in my sig) but currently its getting power by Corsair VS450, which is not good for long run. As I'll have to change it, I want to go all the way for modular one.
Budget is not fixed as such. Can shed more if product is good.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Gaming. I don't have a very high end system (specs in my sig) but currently its getting power by Corsair VS450, which is not good for long run. As I'll have to change it, I want to go all the way for modular one.
> Budget is not fixed as such. Can shed more if product is good.


Check @chimera201 signature and follow his signature. 
Bronze rated is good enough. Higher rated if you're paying a lot for electricity. I guess you're not in a hurry, wait for Seasonic M12 II 520w to come in stock.


----------



## titaniumshield (Jun 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Gaming. I don't have a very high end system (specs in my sig) but currently its getting power by Corsair VS450, which is not good for long run. As I'll have to change it, I want to go all the way for modular one.
> Budget is not fixed as such. Can shed more if product is good.


You can check Corsair RM 450. They are quite good and they also have modular cables.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 6, 2017)

titaniumshield said:


> You can check Corsair RM 450. They are quite good and they also have modular cables.



The old RM series aren't good. The new RM*x* lineup are but expensive as well.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2017)

OCZ is selling Seasonic for 6900/-
Newegg at almost half the price but I am skeptical about the custom and other charges.


----------

